# SF: Buy 1 of every light they make?



## ugrey (Nov 3, 2007)

OK you SureFire nuts, how much would it cost to buy ONE of every flashlight in the current catalog? Don't figure for all the different colors, for example, one black G2 will do. Don't add yellow, desert, realtree G2s. 

You know you always wanted to get the credit card out to do this. It might be cheaper in the long run for some of you (you know who you are). I will not be responsible for any bankruptcies or divorces if anyone reading this actually does it. "Ugrey and/or the devil made me do it" will not stand up in a court of law.

Anybody not busy? Anybody got a calculator? Maybe we ought to just ask Al/size 15.


----------



## SCblur (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## pfccypret (Nov 3, 2007)

I got a figure of roughly $6000 by spending 5 minutes going through their site.

A couple things I did:
-I considered "defender" series and LED lights to be different lights, so you have to go those also
-I included the Titan at $499
-I included weapon mounted lights
-On the rechargeable, I did not include the cost of chargers
-I did not include prices for upgraded lamps and such

There you go. My figures might be off, I only used the website and did it fairly quickly. So I may have counted something twice or forgotten something. But the bottom line is, for around $6000 you can have a more or less complete Surefire set of what they are currently offering.


----------



## Beamshot (Nov 3, 2007)

I would say some where between $6,000-$7,000. Im curious to see what the actual cost is though.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 3, 2007)

One of every light that is currently available wouldn't bee incredibly expensive... even if you include a Beast.

However one of every light that they have made commercially would be tremendously more expensive due to collector prices, etc. Furthermore expensive would be including limited runs and special PK pieces. Many such lights are now unobtanium.


----------



## Beamshot (Nov 3, 2007)

If anyone is willing to donate there credit card number Ill sacrifice myself to find out the exact dollar amount.:hahaha:Ha HA


----------



## da.gee (Nov 3, 2007)

At this rate you can ask me in another 60 days or so. Mid September was my first tepid step with the G2L, then of course I had to get the classic 6P (6PL in this case) and am now waiting for an E2L. Stupid me has also been reading about L1 mods by Milkyspit which would of course require an L1. Maybe something can be done with the E2L and I won't NEED an L1 but it sure looks like I may.


----------



## Trashman (Nov 3, 2007)

Are the Hellfire and Beast II not in their current catalog? If they are, then there's close to $10,000 in just two lights.


----------



## pfccypret (Nov 3, 2007)

Beast was in the catalog but not the site, Hellfire was on the site but not catalog.

If you want those two, you are correct, probably $5000 for the beast and $7000 for the Hellfire.


----------



## KeyGrip (Nov 3, 2007)

Are we including the Tactical cataloge? Cuz then we'll need to add in mounts, forends, lasers, sound suppressors, earplugs, knives, and any costs involved with attending the SureFire training institute.


----------



## NeonLights (Nov 3, 2007)

I was relatively close a few years ago, I owned all of the "M" series except the M1, all of the "L" series except the L7, the "E" and "P" series lights, the A2, G2, and several others I'm probably forgetting about. I didn't own the C or Z series lights because they seemed somewhat redundant with the other SF's I owned, and the rechargeables didn't really interest me. Since this was before the SF price controls, and some of them were bought used, I only had about $2000 in all of them.

My main goal was to try them all out and use them for a number of months to see what seemed most useful and what I would end up using and what would just sit on the shelf. I ended up selling about 2/3 of my collection (made money on some of the rarer ones), and kept the remaining ones to use. FWIW I kept an M4, A2, L1, E1L, E2e, 6P, and have a D2 with A19 running a P91 bulb, and an E2e with E2C converter running a P61 bulb. I may pick up another one or two that have come out recently, but I doubt my collection will ever be up to what it was. I collect different colors of MiniMags now, it is much easier on the wallet.


----------



## Phaetos (Nov 3, 2007)

NeonLights said:


> I collect different colors of MiniMags now, it is much easier on the wallet.



For now, until Mag discontinues ALL production of those lights.


----------



## djblank87 (Nov 4, 2007)

Well I never thought I would have to face the truth about my Surefire problem, but here it goes:

My name is djblank87 and I'm a Surefireaholic over the the past some odd years I have spent around $3,000.00 for just Surefire lights not including the extra lamps, better drop-in's, tailcaps, different colors and so on. 

My A2 habit is bad but is under control at the moment, but if I ever see a mint black A2 posted in B/S/T, I will fall right off the wagon and pick that sucker up ASAP :twothumbs............:thumbsup:


----------



## da.gee (Nov 4, 2007)

There was a rare black A2 for sale within the last week. Sorry for enabling you.


----------



## AzGB (Nov 4, 2007)

Though I'm not sure if it was all at the exact same time, I too have had practically the entire lineup in my possession. I've had so many L2's and L4's that I've seriously lost count. Same with E2D's. I've owned the entire M series, C series, E series, L series, and all rechargeables except the 10X Dominator, at some point in the last 4 or 5 years. 

I _purposely _didn't keep track of the finances spent assembling the collection. Easier on my sanity that way... :duh2:


----------



## djblank87 (Nov 4, 2007)

da.gee said:


> There was a rare black A2 for sale within the last week. Sorry for enabling you.


 

da.gee is enabling me to buy more Surefire products and I like it , maybe Monday I will go and get something new from SF :thumbsup: .


----------



## Size15's (Nov 4, 2007)

Why would anybody want to get the whole SureFire product range? :green:


----------



## djblank87 (Nov 4, 2007)

Size15's said:


> Why would anybody want to get the whole SureFire product range? :green:


 
Very true Size15, there are some SF lights that I would never buy and I'm speaking of the higher lumen world here. When I get to 350 lumens plus output I always go rechargable :thumbsup:.


----------



## Size15's (Nov 4, 2007)

A product range is so you can select the best flashlight(s) for you.

I guess a collector could aim to collect them all in the same way one would aim to collect all the baseball cards or whatever.

I'll move this thread to the 'Flashlight Collecting' forum...


----------



## jufam44 (Nov 7, 2007)

Approximately 14,000 USD if you get batteries to power all those lights.


----------



## scottaw (Nov 8, 2007)

You're not foolin anyone 15's, we all know you have the past 20 years collections of surefires, i've seen the picture oo: 

Now it's time to catch up...im on #4...:duh2:


----------



## bouncer (Nov 18, 2007)

KeyGrip said:


> Are we including the Tactical cataloge? Cuz then we'll need to add in mounts, forends, lasers, sound suppressors, earplugs, knives, and any costs involved with attending the SureFire training institute.



I'm hoping to attend a local surefire class this year


----------



## DM51 (Nov 19, 2007)

da.gee said:


> There was a rare black A2 for sale within the last week.


They didn't seem all that rare at one point last Thursday (Nov 15):


----------



## Spence (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi pals, :wave:

Considering the costs of other hobbies and recreational interests, flashaholism and SureFire collecting is extremely reasonable, and aside from batteries, it ranks well down there for maintenance costs or insurance. I'm a little older and retired with a modest pension, but I can afford a new SF each month and enjoy researching CPF and anticipating my next flashlight. I don't see the point in having one of all their lights, just the ones that get raves and strike my fancy. My L1 CREE has to be my all time favorite for EDC because it suits just about all my needs. That won't stop me from gettin' a glow goin' in my wallet for a new U2, then what?
Hey, it's great fun and I'm in it for the long haul.


----------



## jufam44 (Mar 14, 2008)

ugrey said:


> OK you SureFire nuts, how much would it cost to buy ONE of every flashlight in the current catalog? Don't figure for all the different colors, for example, one black G2 will do. Don't add yellow, desert, realtree G2s.
> 
> You know you always wanted to get the credit card out to do this. It might be cheaper in the long run for some of you (you know who you are). I will not be responsible for any bankruptcies or divorces if anyone reading this actually does it. "Ugrey and/or the devil made me do it" will not stand up in a court of law.
> 
> Anybody not busy? Anybody got a calculator? Maybe we ought to just ask Al/size 15.




Well, I recently was in a s/f dealer, and they let me borrow their calculator  to purchase just the lights was 12,000 (not including beast or hellfire) and lights with xtra batteries was 14,000. That's enough to make me


----------



## 1wrx7 (Apr 12, 2008)

Interesting question. Buying them one or a couple at a time doesn't seem too bad. I have looked at all my SF lights and cringed when I though of retail price figures. The collection is around 15 deep with many extra parts. Then I think about how I have a better chance at either making money or braking even if I ever decide :laughing: to sell them. I wonder if I'll be able to say the same about my 401K? Always remember.... Surefire's are better for your health than crack


----------

